
Why I Won't Date An Entrepreneur - taylorbuley
http://www.forbes.com/sites/meghancasserly/2011/10/28/why-i-wont-date-an-entrepreneur-a-new-series/
======
tryitnow
could just as well be titled "Why I won't date any person who works 80+ hours
per week."

No need to single out entrepreneurs other than the fact some of them might be
a little bit less socially acclimated than people from other high work hour
field like medicine, law, and banking.

Personally, I seriously doubt I would date anyone who worked a lot of hours a
week, with the hours I work and study it would be hellish to coordinate time
together.

This is why you see people who are workaholic paired with partners who are
just the opposite. With two workaholics it's going to be tough to simply
coordinate time together. If one person in the relationship has more give in
their schedule it's going to make things a lot easier.

~~~
erichocean
> Personally, I seriously doubt I would date anyone who worked a lot of hours
> a week...

One solution is to date/marry someone who works with you -- an actual
"partner" in your life. If you do this, you'll need to take care to have a
life apart as well, but from my experience, that's doable.

~~~
quanticle
I think that's a terrible idea. That way, business stress becomes personal
stress. A business failure can become a relationship failure. If you win,
you've won big - you've created a true "family business" and your partner in
business is your partner in life. If you lose, you lose big, as the
dissolution of the business can result in the dissolution of your relationship
as well.

------
mvkel
Could just as well be titled "Why I won't date assholes"

A person who doesn't respect another person's time: asshole. There are plenty
of great guys building great companies who respect someone's time, and realize
that they probably shouldn't be dating if they're cranking out 18 hour days.

------
Rodrigo_Thauby
I'd like to see one called "why family-oriented coders are not welcome in most
startups"

------
nirvana
That's ok, after having done it once[1], and been written about as a result,
I'll never date a reporter again.

[1] over a decade ago. Date was made under false pretenses. I though it was
date, she was gathering material.

